# ABTs - Recieving the Recognition they Deserve!



## seboke (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome to have the ABT forum as a stand alone.  There are so many variations and filling combinations, this ought to fill up fast!


----------



## rickandtaz (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll second that.  I did my first batch today, they were yummy.  Still learning from the vets around here.


----------



## rivet (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh Yeah! The other day I read a post with a link to Williams-Sonoma for their jalapeno ABT trays. I emailed my wife the link as a Christmas-gift wish and the babe bought one for me! She is awesome! I got it two days ago in the mail and it is really heavy duty quality and is worth the 20 bucks....although all you all who build your own with foil pans are smarter than me and save a lot of money.


----------



## meowey (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## brennan (Jun 30, 2008)

What? they make trays for those?

I just crowd em around on the grill grate amongst the other goodies I'm making at the time.


----------



## 91mustang (Jul 2, 2008)

If you have a Gander Mountain near you they have the trays on clearance for $9.00, hold 24 peppers upright.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 2, 2008)

what about online order.  gander mountain and I do business that a way.  not gonna buy the trays, yet, but it's an option


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what the diameter of those holes are?  I bet a high school shop could punch some out of a sheet of stainless steel and then bend the legs at 90 deg so it would stand up?  Shouldn't be too expensive.  Otherwise take a heavy foil throw-a-way pan and turn it upside down and make some correct sized holes in it.  I bet if you froze a single jalapeno you could punch a hole with a screwdriver and then enlarge it to the correct size.  Placing a piece of wood with a big hole drilled in it underneath while enlarging the holes could help.  Wear Rubber gloves??  Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## seboke (Jul 4, 2008)

That's pretty elaborate for using a foil pan.  Just take a knife, cut an X in the pan, turn the knife over and push the hole through with the handle.  The peppers won't know the holes aren't round!  Toothpicks will hold em in place.  Punch a couple holes through the sides also...

Check out the ABT rack I used for these monster jalaps....


----------



## noire (Jul 9, 2008)

Made our first batch of ABTs on Sunday, and on the first bite it became abundantly clear that we should have made more :)


----------



## desertlites (Jul 9, 2008)

round pie pans at yard sales-hole saw for diff size peppers-I have 3/4-7/8ths- and 1&1/4 holes-pie pans are 25 cents.I can be pretty cheap at times-more for the gas tank and bills!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 9, 2008)

Havent tried myself, but just came to me, couldnt you use the same expandable metal we use for our charcoal baskets to make a pepper rack ? Seems the openings would be just about right.Not near my cooker so cant check, but maybe ?????


----------

